# Minnesota Open 2011



## Bryan (May 20, 2011)

I've been super busy. I think this is probably the shortest time I've ever had for a competition announce.....

http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/

We will probably do some potential events, just not sure which yet. But between Dixon and some of the other competitions, there's actually quite a few events that have been available recently.


----------



## Cubing321 (May 22, 2011)

I'll register and see you there!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 22, 2011)

just registered and will request off from work tonight  
at least there is a very high chance we wont have to drive through a snow storm again lol


----------



## JackJ (May 22, 2011)

I might be going to this. If I do it will be the first time I've been to more than one competition in the same month.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 22, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I might be going to this. If I do it will be the first time I've been to more than one competition in the same month.


 
what other one are you going to?


----------



## cuber952 (May 22, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> what other one are you going to?


Dixon Open in Dixon IL.


----------



## Tobs (May 22, 2011)

I just signed up, I hope the weather will be with me this time


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2011)

Going to be camping  Gunna have to miss this one. When's Dixon? MIGHT be able to make that one, despite the drive.


----------



## JackJ (May 22, 2011)

Logan said:


> Going to be camping  Gunna have to miss this one. When's Dixon? MIGHT be able to make that one, despite the drive.




http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DixonOpen2011


----------



## Jacube (May 22, 2011)

If I can get off of work I'm going most likely.


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2011)

JackJ said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DixonOpen2011


 
Thanks, WCA was bugging out for me. Hmmm.... little over a 6 hour drive. Tempting... 
I'd love a chance to meet Mike Hughey too. Might have to go.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 23, 2011)

MIght be camping/ at an engineering camp...so might miss....


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 25, 2011)

We should add a 3rd round of 2x2 for potential events


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 25, 2011)

I cant go I will be in Florida.


----------



## Tobs (May 30, 2011)

Could anyone borrow me a 4x4 for the competition? My QJ is popping almost every second solve :/


----------



## Bryan (May 31, 2011)

Tobs said:


> Could anyone borrow me a 4x4 for the competition? My QJ is popping almost every second solve :/


 
I would loan you one, but everyone makes fun of me because it's an Eastsheen.....


----------



## JackJ (May 31, 2011)

I have a Mini QJ you could use.


----------



## Mikel (May 31, 2011)

I might go if I don't have to work that weekend. I am going to the Dixon Open for sure though.


----------



## Cubing321 (May 31, 2011)

I also have a mini QJ you could use.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 31, 2011)

hopefully the weather is nice enough to ride my bike.


----------



## Tobs (Jun 22, 2011)

In which hotels are you guys staying? Any recommendations?
I will stay in Rochester from Friday to Saturday with my parents from Germany, we haven't made the decision for the hotel yet.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 22, 2011)

Tobs said:


> In which hotels are you guys staying? Any recommendations?
> I will stay in Rochester from Friday to Saturday with my parents from Germany, we haven't made the decision for the hotel yet.


 
I am staying in the Extended Stay America Rochester North.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2011)

Tobs said:


> In which hotels are you guys staying? Any recommendations?
> I will stay in Rochester from Friday to Saturday with my parents from Germany, we haven't made the decision for the hotel yet.



Rochester is pretty easy to get around. Hotels out by the airport would probably be a 15-20 minute drive to the venue. Everything else in the northwest is going to be 5 minutes.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 24, 2011)

Whoa, is the 2 rounds of 4x4 a typo? Because I see a second round of pyra on the schedule, but not a first.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 24, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Whoa, is the 2 rounds of 4x4 a typo? Because I see a second round of pyra on the schedule, but not a first.


 
Yes, typo.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 26, 2011)

DYK...
...Hey Julia! Hey Julia! WHAT??
...8.16 single?
...2.41 2x2 average?
...videos of it all?
...I won way more thn I thought?
...Chris and Julia are lucky judges/filmers?
...phone is almost dead?
...I'm trying to get more then Bryan?
...Go Lunhuis?
...I'm done?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 26, 2011)

Chris Olson is good at solving Rubik's Cubes.

DYK
-Chris Braiedy <3


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 26, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Chris Olson is good at solving Rubik's Cubes.
> 
> DYK
> *-Chris Braiedy <3*


 Lol.

So apparently when you judge a Chris Olson 2.41 2x2 average you also receive a hug and a "OMG I love you!!!". Just letting others know so you don't have to suffer like i did.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 26, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Lol.
> 
> So apparently when you judge a Chris Olson 2.41 2x2 average you also receive a hug and a "OMG I love you!!!". Just letting others know so you don't have to suffer like i did.


 


Also I noticed I entered top 100 in an event, pyraminx single. Blahahaha.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 26, 2011)

And I have a faster SQ1 single than Chris Olson


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 26, 2011)

2x2 reconstruction solves:

1.96 Solve 1 scramble: R' U R' F' U F2 R2 U R'
Solution: y x y L' U' L U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' F R U' R' = 8.16 TPS

1.91 Solve 2 scramble: U' F' R F' R2 F R'
Solution: R U' R L D' L F2 L' D L U' = 5.75 TPS

3.00 Solve 3 scramble: F2 U' F2 U R' U R' F R' U'
Solution: R2 U R U2 R' U R' F U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 = 5 TPS

2.41 Solve 4 scramble: U R' U R U' F2 R2 U R' 
Solution: y z' U' L U' L' D' L F2 L' D L = 4.14 TPS. Meh.

2.86 Solve 5 scamble: U2 R U' F2 R F U' R
Solution: z2 U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U = 6.29 TPS


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you know...
...it was one of the smallest events in a while I've hosted?
...but we still go to have all the rounds?
...I was going to do horrible in Pyraminx so that another person could advance, but I forgot how to do Pyraminx?
...I used to hold the Pyraminx NAR?
...I also have forgotten Square-1?
...I placed 3rd in Square-1 at US Nationals 2007?
...I got a 15.97, but I can't remember if it was an LL skip, or if I had to just do one step of my 4-look LL?
...my younger daughter was competing in WCA competitions when she was 3, but Chris Olson did other things when he was 3?
...the Packers won the Superbowl?
...the definition of "banter"?
...no one likes Caffeine-free Coke?
...I am completely unhip?
...people at the after party got to come and see my cube collection?
...my home address was already programmed into their GPS?


----------



## Tobs (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you know...
...I finally made it to my first competition, after many tries to get to one?
...I was so nervous in the first round that I failed pretty much every single solve?
...I made a sucess in BLD even though I haven't made a solve at home for over 3 months?
...I got a new OH single personal record in the first round? (27.xx)
...I shouldn't drive, according to Chris B.? 
...the corners from first BLD scramble were messed up really stupid?
...I hate the way English speaking people (except Bryan's little daughter) say my name, but I gave up to correct them and I don't really care anymore?
...I hope that I will be able to visit Minnesota at the same time as the competition in the future, so I could compete again? (hopefully in two years when I am done with school in Germany.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jun 27, 2011)

DYK...
...I <3 magic?
...Chris's mom can tie shoes fast?
...Cici's is good?
...Jon doesn't know what banter is?
...I failed at being the first DYK's?
...Jon and Chris are gunna be twins?
...5.11 pyraminx single by me?
...People started clapping late at Chris's 8.16 single?
...I made it to 3x3 finals for the first time?
...I always DNF pops?
...I'm trying to create long DYKs?
...Jon NEEDS megaminx over 5x5?
...Chris demands 4 rounds of 2x2?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol the main reason people clapped late is because everyone was like wtf.


----------

